# GMail App won't go online for ONE acct...



## tsl90 (Jan 7, 2001)

I have a couple gmail accounts for different things. I usually use them via the Gmail Ap (recently updated) on my iPhone5. 

Never had much trouble until the last few days.

One account began frequently having delays of an hour or so in delivery to others and in me receiving messages. And messages would often arrive out of order. This was the case on my computer and on the phone and was the same either way. I don't think this is related, and probably not anything fixable, but did just occur...

Yesterday that account began to fail to update. I would be in a conversation with someone on the computer and things were fine. When I checked on my phone there it was 20 emails behind and wouldn't update. I turned the ap off, turned the phone off, and no improvement. Even though on line on the computer it was fine. My other gmail account was fine on the ap...

I deleted and redownloaded the app. When I opened the offending account I got the "No offline messages ' alert. That is where it stands. I have reloaded the app several times. The other account is still fine with the app. The offending account still works fine on the web. But won't go online via the app. 

Interestingly, if I turn on alerts the badge app will show that the offending account has unread mail in the inbox. And I can even get a preview alert message to pop up showing me what it says. But it I swipe to open the message it tells me I've lost the connection to the server. And all the while the other account is working fine and the offending account is fine on my computer.

I'm at a loss how to address this.

Any assistance would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

TL


----------



## tsl90 (Jan 7, 2001)

Also note that the offending acct works fine through the native iOS mail app. So my phone is connecting. But the gmail app won't work...

Thanks.


----------



## tsl90 (Jan 7, 2001)

This issue persists. I can use this account on my computer, on the native apple mail app, and on an app called mailbox. But the gmail app won't connect. The gmail app will connect to my other gmail accounts...

Any help would be appreciated. I am at a loss where to go...

Thanks


----------

